# Connecting to Internet through Router from my laptop with freebsd 7.2



## bindicus (Oct 26, 2009)

Dear All, 
I have Installed freebsd 7.2 on my laptop. Now I would like to connect to Internet. We use a router in our home. Can anyone direct/suggest me? 
My system Network Card is: Ethernet 10/100BT integrated network interface.
And wireless connectivity is: 802.11 pre-n.

Thank you for help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2009)

Simplest way is to set your ethernet card to DHCP. The router will take care of the rest.

As for wireless, we really need to know the make and model before we can help with that. Not all wireless cards are supported.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2009)

Post the output of [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] and [cmd=]ifconfig -a[/cmd] to start with.


----------



## bindicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi there. Thank you SirDice and DutchDaemon. 
As instructed I connected my laptop directly to router and done the following: 
#sysinstall - configure- networking-interfaces-realtek-ipv4-dhcp and then all the fields filled up except host name and domain name. I typed host name as http://www.virginmedia.com (my ISP provider) and it filled virginmedia.com in domain name field. 
And then am able to go online through firefox. Everything worked fine.

Then how to go online through wireless?

Please find my system spec through this link: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...44&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&product=3753833. And also I have attached the output of dmesg -a and ifconfig -a through seperate files.
I split dmesg output into two files for uploading purpose.

Thank you so much for your time and help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing much showing up wrt wireless. Can you post the output of `# pciconf -lv | grep -E 'vendor|device'`? I'm assuming wireless is on in the BIOS (or with a switch, don't know how Pavillions do that).


----------



## bindicus (Oct 30, 2009)

# pciconf -lv | grep -E 'vendor|device'
The results are: 

```
vendor: Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)
vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
device: IXP SB600 SMBUS Controller
device: IXP SB600 High Definition Audio Controller
device: IXP SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge
device: (Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron HyperTransport Technology  Configuration
device: (Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Address Map
device: (Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron DRAM Controller
device: (Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Miscellaneous Control
device: (Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Link Control

vendor: Broadcom Corporation
vendor: Realteck Semiconductor
device: RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
```

-- Thank you.


----------



## bindicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Earlier I had Vista in this system and now its lone freeBSD. When I was using vista, I used to control wireless on/off through a button provided next to power button. // Adding this information for clarity.
-- Thanks again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2009)

Strange output, it usually looks more like this:


```
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel PRO/1000 PL Network Adaptor (82573L)'
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Single Gigabit LOM Ethernet Controller (RTL8119)'
```

Each entry should have a vendor and a device to it ..


----------



## bindicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,
I exactly typed now and the out shows like this: (Earlier I might have mistyped something, am sorry about that please.)

```
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
device: 'IXP SB600 SMBUS Controller'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
device: 'IXP SB600 High Definition Audio Controller'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
device: 'IXP SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge'
vendor: 'ATI Technologies Inc'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
device: '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron HyperTransport Technology  Configuration'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
device: '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Address Map'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
device: '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron DRAM Controller'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
device: '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Miscellaneous Control'
vendor: 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
device: '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Link Control'
vendor: 'Broadcom Corporation'
vendor: 'Realteck Semiconductor'
device: 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
```

-- Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 31, 2009)

The Realtek we already know. I'm intrigued about the Broadcom one. Can you run `# pciconf -lv` and post the block of data (5 lines) it belongs to?

Example of such a block:

```
em0@pci0:4:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x01d11028 chip=0x109a8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel PRO/1000 PL Network Adaptor (82573L)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## bindicus (Oct 31, 2009)

```
www# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x96001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x96021022 chip=0x96021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x96041022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x96051022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:6:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x96061022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
atapci0@pci0:0:17:0:	class=0x010601 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43911002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
ohci0@pci0:0:18:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:18:1:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43981002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:18:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci2@pci0:0:19:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci3@pci0:0:19:1:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43981002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:19:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43851002 rev=0x3a hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 SMBUS Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci1@pci0:0:20:1:	class=0x010180 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x439c1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none1@pci0:0:20:2:	class=0x040300 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43831002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:	class=0x060100 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x439d1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
pcib5@pci0:0:20:4:	class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43841002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ohci4@pci0:0:20:5:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x43991002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13001022 rev=0x40 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:0:24:4:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13041022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(Family 11h) Athlon 64/Opteron/Sempron Link Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:5:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x96121002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none2@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x1380103c chip=0x432b14e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:9:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x30f1103c chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

-- Thank you very much Dear DutchDaemon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 31, 2009)

```
none2@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x1380103c chip=0x[B]432b14e4[/B] rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
```

That's an infamous chipset by now .. there's an entire thread about Broadcom wireless, and this chipset figures in this post. It seems like there's a possibility to use the Windows driver using ndisgen(8) (ndis(4)). 

I suggest you read that thread and/or participate in it, and read up on ndis(gen).


----------

